#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Creating a template in outlook

## nailtips65

Hi, is there a way you can create a template in outlook and just edit some text? 

thanks 

Nailtips65 :Confused:

----------


## elliotencore

Create a new e-mail and create your template; then click File -> Save As and Select Outlook Template.

We use these in my workplace and have a few saved to the desktop ready to double click; add the details and send away.

Hope this helps!

----------

